

Xkcd 1313: Regex Golf (2014) - zeeshanm
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/url/norvig.com/ipython/xkcd1313.ipynb?create=1

======
imrehg
Maybe add [2014] to the title? It's pretty cool, though, not that often that
one can read the way Peter Norvig is thinking.

Also, instead of "matches the last names of elected US presidents but not
their opponents", would it be clearer to express "matches the last names of
presidential candidates who got elected at some point, but not those who never
became presidents" \- or along these lines (sorry for the grammar). This is
then a mutually exclusive list, and no interpretation problem.

